# DIY vs. Brand name



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

I am debating on DIY vs. brand name. It's hard to find a direct comparison with any models or much like that. I've tried Googling (well, Bing, as I'm a MS guy!) any comparisons, but came up short. 

I'm looking at the SEOS or Tritrix DIY kits (SEOS are pretty large, but doable). I'm also looking at some Axiom M22 book shelf speakers, which I have heard before (my Dad runs them). Polk Audio is also having a sale on some towers, but I am pretty much accepting those would be inferior to anything else I've considered.

I hear a lot with DIY'ers saying they won't go back to a pre-manufactured speakers. But, with DIY there is no place you can go to actually hear the speakers (which seems to be one of the negatives of DIY). I'm getting some doubts on DIY, as it's now come time to actually buy speakers or a kit (next weekend). I trust myself in the ability to machine and build the things, but not sure in the actual quality vs. a pre-fab. 

Has anyone gone from a decent pair of speakers (or the Axiom?) to a Tritrix or SEOS Waveguide (probably Fusion 8 would be plenty for the room - 14' x 20').


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

DIYspeakers are rather complicated, I cannot understand how to build X-overs. I also really wanted to build a pair but am too busy to do research.
Sub-woofer DIY projects are a good place to start I really like my DIY SI sub.

I have yet to try to build the trix trix kit but its got many good reviews, I almost considered building them.
How good are Axioms no stores sell them around me , do they only sell online?? Wish I could hear a pair.
Axioms are way out of my budget sadly.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a pair of Axiom on-wall speakers that I won on a Home Theater Shack giveaway and they sound great for the size, look good, and have a great company with excellent customer service people just a phone call away. Axiom has already taken care of a piece that I broke and left me with a great experience. There are several companies just like them to choose from with great products - just look at the banner at the top of the page - all highly regarded because of great products and the service behind them. That said, I paid $50 more than the retail price of the Axiom for the parts to build a Zaph Audio 3.5 way design that is just a whole other level of sound compared to the smaller Axiom partly because of the size, but also from the complicated XO which was $60 in parts alone, excellent mid-range driver, and another additional 7" driver that is also incredible for it's price point. The comparable Axiom would be 3x the price, but ready to go, beautiful, and warrantied. Most people don't have the skills to DIY, or time, or patience, or confidence to run with a design that doesn't have a warranty or customer service to fix it if it breaks.


----------



## colofan (Aug 30, 2013)

A poor analogy is if you are a gear head you start out changing your car to do things you want it to do. As you go deeper the farther you go into customizing. Eventually you build a kit car and after that you are more interested in parts and how you can "create" a one of a kind experience with transportation.

I got started in 1969 when someone gave me a amplifier and single speaker. Hooked me forerver as a hobby. I still learn something everyday and enjoying it bit of it.

If all you want is some nice sounding speakers and want to save money to do some labor then the kit option is the way to go. But after you have your hands dirty stand back becasue there is always another tweak around the corner.


----------

